# 1959 SmithCraft build (Texas Prowler)



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

I had been searching for a tin for some time. I wanted something that was different and would stand out in the crowd while also being a great platform for fishing. 
I searched the local Craigslist for months and found this ad titled (boat for sale or trade). I asked the guy for some pictures and he replied with a couple that actually caught my attention. Though it looked small in the pictures I knew otherwise from the brochures that I found while researching the tin on the web.

I plan to paint and mod this tin to suite my needs. More pics to Come. more pictures to come

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

View attachment 1

The ladder is up there for width reference.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

Little storage there and the transom needs attention before a motor goes on it.View attachment 1


Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

View attachment 1


Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

Taking out the front bench. I haven't found one bit of foam in this tin....

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

View attachment 1


Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 21, 2015)

I bought this boat and trailer for $400 cash. Good deal? I have the boat title and home made trailer registration receipt. This trailer is heavy duty. I'll and some bunks to it it has a track straight down the middle that needs carpet for padding.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Nov 22, 2015)

Great start, never seen that hull before. Will be following!


----------



## Johnny (Nov 22, 2015)

Prowler, do you have a burn pile out back ?
or, do you have to truck all that stuff to the street in bags LOL.

take a breath - it will look like your vision in a few days.


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 22, 2015)

From the looks of it in those pictures you should be able to gut it and start the build with a nice flat deck from bow to stern.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 22, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Prowler, do you have a burn pile out back ?
> or, do you have to truck all that stuff to the street in bags LOL.
> 
> take a breath - it will look like your vision in a few days.


Johnny, sadly here in Dallas we are not allowed to pop fire crackers or burn anything even if it's contained property[emoji24] 
But I do have my old Chevy.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 22, 2015)

bonz_d said:


> From the looks of it in those pictures you should be able to gut it and start the build with a nice flat deck from bow to stern.


Yea the plan is to deck it out in some fashion. My wife has convinced me to wait on a full rebuild and just paint it for now. She's anxious to get it out on the water before the winter weather finally sets in. For now it's just paint, transom repair, bunks and fenders as well

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 22, 2015)

View attachment 1


View attachment 2
I put a couple costs of brown and white on and regal red rusto on the hull.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 22, 2015)

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm tempted to use the same color brown on the bottom of the hull where the black is. What you guys think?

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 22, 2015)

Thinking a white stripe is in order...

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's a little info on my tin. It's at the top of the list. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 23, 2015)

One of the benefits of a tin boat is that many times you can play as you go.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 23, 2015)

Yep i think I'll have fun with this one.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 25, 2015)

This is what the finished product to look like. It will be the same color theme. I think I might just have a line on a period correct outboard. I just have to find the time to go and purchase it. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll replace the two aluminum angles with ones that span to the top of the transom. I plan to put an aluminium cap over the transom next year.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 28, 2015)

I have to question whether you even need to put those 2 small angles back in there. They certainly don't look to be original. Also the center knee brace looks as if it a one time might have supported a splash-well.

I like you paint scheme.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks bonz_d. If you were to look closely at the transom you'll see it is cracked clear across the top of both of those two aluminum angles. so I figure i would strengthen the transom by lengthening the angles so they reach the top of the transom.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 29, 2015)

Prowler, I haven't been able to determine from the pictures you've posted if that was originally a 15" transom or a 20" transom. Though the last picture you posted it looks as if there are 2 boards used.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 29, 2015)

bonz_d the transom looks to be original. I think at best it could of been another inch high at most. When I rebuild the transom it will be made from two sheets of 3/4 plywood and fiberglass. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 2, 2015)

Went out to Lone Oak, Tx and picked up a 73 402 40hp merc for $125. It spins and the lower unit is good. So far I've rewired the ignition coils. I'll pickup a compression tester off eBay and test the compression when it comes in. I'm gonna bet it's around 100+ if it's lower I'll rebuild it. If higher I'll ride it out and pick up parts before rings and such before they become obsolete. How low can the compression be before it is considered unusable? The po didn't realize the ignition coil wires were toast.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 2, 2015)

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice score on that Mercury. I picked up a nice compression tester at Auto Zone for a nice price. Might want to look for an open air gap spark tester as well. They're only about $10.00 to $15.00 depending on where you go.

Should push that boat very well.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks! I'll stop by auto zone this weekend. I'll probably just get them both. I'm excited it's all coming together slowly.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 3, 2015)

So far I have $540 into the boat motor and trailer. Good start. I'm glad I listened to you guys and found a older tin.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 5, 2015)

Well the merc 402 needs a rebuild so I'll start that. Looks like there's a little more red in the mercs future[emoji6] 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 5, 2015)

Let the tear down begin...

View attachment 1


View attachment 2


Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 1, 2016)

Taking it down to bare tin and going back with regal red rustoleum

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 12, 2016)

Though I really want to put a single piece windshield on I know it will be in the way when realing in a fish. I've been contemplating building a flat deck like the ones I've seen in other threads. Maybe i could do side consoles with windshields. What do you guys think?

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 17, 2016)

I had a tough time stripping the paint with sand paper and even flap disc, so I researched removing paint from a John boat and found one post in a forum about using the disk in the second photo. Wow what a difference this disk made. It cuts the paint off like butter without digging into the aluminum like the flap disk. Originally I was going to have a shop blast the tin, but I figured I'd put in the hard work and save the pennies for the outboard. Little progress made today.












Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 17, 2016)

The disk cost 6 bucks at Harbor Frieght. I was able to get most of one side done. I figure it will take 4 disk to get the outside of the tin done. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 18, 2016)

Change in the layout! After viewing some of the threads here I have decided to make the tin more fish friendly. I cut the bow deck out and mimicked the sides to the bow. I'll build another deck lower in the bow and a side console. 

View attachment 1


View attachment 2


Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I have removed the rear bench seat. The plan is to configure a deck behind the front bench.
I went to a boat repair shop and asked if they had any gas tanks. I found a very nice looking used 17 gallon tank made by Tempo for $40. The lakes I will put the tin in are large and some of the best fishing is 15- 30 miles away approximately, so I figure having the extra gas will allow me to cruise around after I making it to my destination. 












The shop also had a bunch of used outboards. Unfortunately they were all mercury outboards a Johnson and a $600 9hp 4 stroke Honda. He has a nice looking 80s 50hp Merc with power tilt and trim $600. I've found a couple other outboards that aren't mercs, but I didn't find out if they have tilt and trim. That is a must on the outboard check list.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 14, 2016)

Well I have a new member of family. She is a 73 Johnson 50hp outboard. 150psi on both cylinders.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 16, 2016)

The shop i got the outboard from gave me a bunch of newer parts all of them ignition. I currently have access to any part for free. Thus far I've changed the power pack and diode assembly. I've cleaned all of the connections to insure proper grounding to all contacts. Next on the swap list is the stator once i find a socket big enough...then I'll remove the carbs and soak them in some chemtool B12 to clean them up really good.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 20, 2016)

Got the motor started this morning. It runs great. Way better and more quite then the 4 horse power 2 stroke merc i have. Thing should be a beast on the water with the stainless prop the guy at the shop gave me. I'm stoked!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 24, 2016)

Changed out the spark plugs on the motor and it runs even better. I have ordered a water impeller kit that should be in tomorrow. I'll pressure test the lower unit to see if the seals are holding. Thus far i know the fluid needs too be Changed as its brown and thick as corn syrup.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 25, 2016)

The lower unit passed the pressure test. I'll still order the lower seal kit. I painted the motor cover with white rustoleum appliance epoxy paint. I'll get some outboard pics later. Today I'm going to fit the outboard to the boat then remove the transom wood and cut the new transom wood from the exterior plywood I got from home depot. Hopefully today I will get the console mounted. Its fiberglass and it will be a tough one man job, but I'll figure that out someway. The impeller kit should be in today... Whoop whoop whoop!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 25, 2016)

Got the impeller kit and some lower unit gear oil today. I'll put them in tomorrow. I haven't accomplished much today due to running Airands. Tomorrow is another day. I think it will be pretty interesting...

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 26, 2016)

Got my deck building supplies today. Thanks to a special someone￼ 
After the deck is built I'll order some hydro- turf from PWC. Today should be a productive day.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 26, 2016)

Got the deck built.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 28, 2016)

Made a little more progress today on the tin. I got the console installed after some mind boggling... Then painted it white and the steering wheel white with a red button. The bezel will new next in red. I'm using white eucatile ( the white board on the sides) for side panels. They will be capped with with aluminum corners. Still always to go but it's coming along. I will use the wood veneer on the ride rails and bow as well.




I put in a new water impeller kit and changed the LU gear oil. All went great! The old impeller really didn't look bad. I fired the motor up after swapping both and it stayed warm to the touch after the t stat opened up. I'm ready for the water... 
























Some outboard pics.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 28, 2016)

Carbs so clean you could eat out of them[emoji3] 













Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 5, 2016)

Got the new panel in today. Tomorrow I will accomplish another task.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 20, 2016)

Progress made today! Measured and cut the transom wood. I've since sealed the wood to prevent it from rotting. Looks like it will be a perfect fit. I test fitted the merc 4hp that will be the trolling motor and it fit great! View attachment 1


Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------

